# Please Help with Fav Song Info !



## sostenuto (Sep 23, 2021)

Pianist, keyboardist, strong sight-reader, _pathetic_ improvisor 😓. Have tried seriously to obtain sheet music for this special song, with zero results. Please help if possible.

'How Love Should Be' -- written by Jeremy Lubbock.
Album _ When I Fall in Love _ 2004. Chris Botti, Greg Phillinganes, Paula Cole --

Attempts to purchase from several online providers have failed. Such terrific score and lyrics, sadly missed in recent times. 
Surely must be some source for this printed score I wish to purchase and enjoy !

Trust this is appropriate Thread for such a request.


----------

